# Rocking R Saddles???



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright, so I'm looking for a new saddle right now and have found these.... They are used, which is what I want to get it at a cheaper price. The one ON the horse is the Rocking R. It is a barrel saddle. I'm looking for one with a higher back on the seat, so I thought this would be good. Mine right now doesn't have a very high back and I just don't like it..... It's OK but I think I'd like a higher back. The one NOT on a horse is one that looked nice enough and is cheaper. But if the Rocking R barrel would be more recommened, I be willing to spend the money. Also, I'm planning on mainly trail riding but am definitely wanting to do barrels. Question also: Do ALL barrel saddles have a 5 in. cantel???? My horse needs a bigger saddle in that area and the saddle used right now is pretty small. Haven't measured it but Its DEFINITELY NOT anything more then 3 1/2 in. Any help is VERY much appreciated!!!!! Thanks!!!!









]

the last two are the same (of course) but the first one didn't have any other pics..... Thanks!!!!


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

OH, And I'd also like to have leather.. I'm not quite sure but I'm thinking that the RR is for sure leather....... Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.
IMO the 1st Saddle is worth twice as much as the 2nd one maybe 2 1/2 times as much.

The older Rocking R Saddles were built better, the newer ones are not as good.

The 1st saddle looks like a 5" cantle, the 2nd on maybe a 3 or 3.5"

Most Newer Barrel Saddle are 5" cantle, but not all.

A lot of people are actually requesting 5" cantles on trail saddles lately


.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

RisingGlory said:


> OH, And I'd also like to have leather.. I'm not quite sure but I'm thinking that the RR is for sure leather....... Thanks!!!


RR uses North American Cow Leather 

Never known them to use Synthetic or Water Buffalo from India

.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, the RR is like $600 while the second is $200 so your right on the price. Does this one look like it would be good??? or would you recomend a different one. I AM on a bit of a budget so..... I really need a good quality but lower priced saddle, that's why I was looking at used... These so far are the ones I liked best. Are you SURE on the second one??? It lookes biger than a 3.5 to me.... but then again, I guess I'm not in the business of Making/ selling them so Maybe the pic. is deceiving???


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had a new Rocking R (under the label of Bar J for a local tack shop) and an older one. I really liked them both, but the older one is much more comfortable.  I really love it. In fact-I just bought a new (used) saddle, and am really debating whether I will use it enough for the price I paid.

So, Go with the Rocking R, would be be recommendation of these 2. 

I just checked the place (a small used saddle dealer) where I got mine. She was very fair and nice, and I felt I got a good deal. Even traded a couple saddle to do the deal with her. Anyway-she has a Tex Tan, which also looks good. THe Rocking R she has is a reining saddle, Like I have and the cantle is lower.
Used Saddles - Shells Saddle Shack


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

RisingGlory said:


> Ok, the RR is like $600 while the second is $200 so your right on the price. Does this one look like it would be good??? or would you recomend a different one. I AM on a bit of a budget so..... I really need a good quality but lower priced saddle, that's why I was looking at used...


That Model sold for about 950.00 when new, I would value it used about 450.00, see if you can talk then down. Of course Barrel season is around the corner, so they may cost a little more than average



.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I LOVE MINE!!!!!! I have a RR training saddle & that thing is more comfortable than my couch! And it takes a licking & keeps on ticking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> So, Go with the Rocking R, would be be recommendation of these 2.


100% agree, meant to say that earlier 



.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought my husband a Rocking R and he is very happy with it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Rocking R without a doubt. Whichever one you get, adjust the stirrup leathers properly - not the way it is in the first picture.


----------

